# Prise alim iBook G4 sur carte mère



## tonher (3 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai acquis d'ocasion un iBook G4 12' et en le remontant après avoir changé le DD j'ai cassé la prise femelle d'alimentation qui est soudée sur la carte mère.
Savez vous si cette petite piéce peut être changée ou si il faut changer la carte, si c'est réparable avez vous une adresse sur Paris.

Cordialement


----------



## Saozis (3 Juillet 2007)

La prise n'est pas soudée à la carte mère (sur un g4 en tout cas).
Sur ifixit, cherche le dc in-board pour ibook 12".
Si tu as réussi à changer le disque dur, l'opération devrait pas te poser de problème.


----------



## tonher (3 Juillet 2007)

Salut et merci pour ta réponse,

Je me suis mal exprimé sans doute, il s'agit de celle qui va au bouton d'allumage et qui est située devant le HP gauche, l'une des trois fiches que l'on debranche pour démonter le capot.

A+


----------



## tonher (3 Juillet 2007)

Salut,
Je suis passé chez Apple Place Boulnois dans le 17 éme et ils m'ont dit que je ne pouvais que passer par un dépanneur en électronique , ou changer la carte mère et pour une soudure ça fait cher.

Donc si l'un d'entre vous a une adresse sur paris ou je peux faire re souder le conecteur je lui en serais reconnaissant.

A+


----------



## tonher (19 Juillet 2007)

Salut,

Enfin réparé par: 
AGL Services
08 92 25 90 09 (32 cts/mn)
43 rue Claude Bernard
75005 Paris
Cout 95.68 Euro soit une heure de MO.

Travail propre, mais maintenant j'ai un autre souci, après changement du DD 40 Go de mon iBook G4 12" 1.33 Ghz pour un 160 Go je n'arrive plus à réinstaller OS X, je me retrouve avec un ? clignotant à l'allumage.
Pensant que le DVD qui m'a été fourni avec le Mac était abimé je me suis fait prêter un DVD mais pour G5, ma question; ce DVD est-il compatible tout matériel ?, sinon je vais devoir me repayer un nouvel OS.

Autre question en remontant le capot inférieur je me suis rendu compte que lorsque je remonte le cache en aluminium l'ordi refuse de s'allumer, ce cache est-il indispensable ?

A+


----------

